# What about a convertible?



## Bricks and Mortar (4 Mar 2004)

What's the best company to get a quote for car insurance for a small (not too flash) convertible (mgf 1.8 litre-)
I'm 28 and a scorekeeper (accountant).


----------



## purple (4 Mar 2004)

St Paul's insurance is about the only one that I could find a few years back to insure me, then 28. I had to go through a broker and it cost E2'400, 1.6L car (small engine!), full no claims and full license.


----------

